# iOS 5 et iPad 1



## flamoureux (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le même problème avec 2 iPad 1 depuis la MàJ. Impossible de sauvegarder dans le cloud (mise à jour iCloud effectuée) et impossible de synchroniser avec iTunes en wifi.

Je précise que tout cela marche super bien sur mon iPhone 4 (même compte itunes).

Merci d'avance si vous avez des idées.


----------



## Artek (13 Octobre 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre le même problème avec 2 iPad 1 depuis la MàJ. Impossible de sauvegarder dans le cloud (mise à jour iCloud effectuée) et impossible de synchroniser avec iTunes en wifi.
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas de réponse mais si vous en avez dites le moi je suis abonné a cette discussion.


----------

